# Introducing Nadine's Kids, Ziff and Zim



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Here are our new Alpine boys, Z1, aka Ziff and Z2, aka Zim. Naming them was a joint effort between my two daughters.

Here's Ziff:









Here's Zim, getting some nuzzling from Mama Nadine:









Assorted pics of the boys:












































Not sure what name you would give their colors, though. I don't know all the official names for Alpines. All I know is that they look like woodland creatures.

I'll post better pics when my husband downloads his.

Anna


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What adorable little ones...  ...momma is pretty to.....congrats.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG, how sweet!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats - very longlegged boys you have

they look to be chamoisee but I am not positive on that for alpines


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> All I know is that they look like woodland creatures.


 :ROFL:

and yep! theyre just adorable!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yep both chamoisee.. 


wow.. we got the same thing!!! two chammy boys!! but mine are incomplete... their ears "didn't develope" lol


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh - they are adorable!!! Congrats!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

how are your babies??? mine are soo darn cute


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

The boys are just too cute. The little one, who is actually Ziff (earlier I had the names backwards), looks like a tiny deer. His fur is the color of hot cocoa with a lot of milk. He's quiet and even lets my daughter hold him on his back like a baby. He's quickly becoming my daughter's favorite.  

Zim, the oldest, is bolder and a little flashier in looks. He's all legs and before he pees, he does a little dance with his back legs. It's kind of like he's running in place, but with just the back legs. It's too funny. :ROFL: The first born is Mama Nadine's favorite, but she's taking good care of both her boys.

I'm glad your little guys are doing well. Gotta love the babies. :boy: :boy: Thanks for asking.

Anna


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable! And so long legged! They do look like little deer fawns. I can tell you are a very proud "goat grammy" :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Awe they look great- congrats! :leap:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Too cute!!
:stars:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:wahoo: Very cute and loving pictures-momma is so good.


----------

